# Top 3 must haves!



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Doggie things you just CAN NOT live without! Lets hear it! (You can post more if you really really need to  )

1. Booster Car seat Snoozer Pet Products - Dog Car Seats - Dog Beds - Dog Carriers the single, BEST purchase I have made for the boys.

2. Spa Lavish Facewash - perfect for when they barf in their beards or get food all over it, or do something else that makes it stink. Perfect for touching up the face, and helping to fade those tear stains (though Tuck's are real severe)

3. Crates. I would go mad if I didn't have the crates to help potty train.

4. Nature's Miracle (Ok, see, even I had to put 4) Index - Nature's Miracle I am SO GLAD I found this stuff! Helps with potty training stains, and puke stains and all kinds of stains  excellent!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

my dog stroller/ car seat / bachs rescue remedy / thundershirt


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My top 3 must haves-so far!

1. Soft sided carrier- oh my gosh, we use ours EVERY day. I couldn't image what we would do without it.

2. Spa Lavish Facial Scrub- Best. Ever. And her face smells so delicious afterwards

3. Bully Sticks- I owe my furniture and shoes life to this stink stick. It's making the teething process MUCH easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I could not live without:

1. My Madan brush
2. Buddy Belt or Scrappy Pets harnesses (although I don't need as many as I have!)
3. Snoozer car seat
4. Kong - I smash a Gerber chicken stick in it when I leave Bailey and I literally can't leave home without it!
5. Pee pads!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

1) UgoDog
2) Toys, toys, toys
3) Bella's zebra print chaise lounge chair ~ she just loves laying there!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Madan Brush!
2. Tiny, tiny toothbrush: Oral B- end tufted brush (this is hands-down THE best for tiny mouths- soft bristles and sturdy handle)- I'm a tooth brushing fanatic 
3. shears by Chris Christensen - already made up for the price and then some with a few home grooming sessions

There are a lot of musts; but these get the most action at our house!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

1.X pen interviews, repair men, cleaning the floor, they have to be contained sometimes! 

2. Fenced in yard. I garden a lot, and they can be out with me running and playing

3. bio groom, spa lavish and a good shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poopie bags!
leash and harness, coats
fenced yard too


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

1. Madan brush
2. Mustache comb
3. Spa Lavish
4. Bully sticks
5. Car seat
6. Crate
7. Play yard

I'm sure I could name more, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

1. CC brush (wooden pin).
2. Grooming table and dryer arm
3. Soft sided crate
4. Car seat


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

1) Step-In Harness
2) Hands Free Leash
3) Baby Wash Cloths
4) Madan Brush
5) Toys
6) Chew Toys including Deer Antlers
7) UgoDog & Nature's Miracle
8) MY CAMERA phone!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Bully sticks (or all **** breaks lose on everything Gustave can reach)
2. Nice snag free rubber bands for top-knot (or it's, "Has anyone seen my eyes" time)
3. Fundle sling bag


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

1. Bully sticks!! 

2. Bio Groom and Spa lavish (I use bio groom every day and spa lavish once a week during bath time)

3. Curly Kinky knot today! For all her tangled and matts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Pee pads , baby shampoo, dry ham bones  ..x


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Must have*

1. Puppy Cookies
2. Mommie's Lap
3. Daddy's Lap
4. Blankie
5. POTTY PADS
6. Full Tummy


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> 1. Bully sticks (or all **** breaks lose on everything Gustave can reach)


I'm with ya. If that bully stick isn't somewhere in reach, everything is fair game.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ewww wht are these bully sticks guys ? Is it just American thing ? Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...IqVmnj9dhAjWPNCbIdTEA&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.eWU

You can buy these at pet stores or on line . All of mine love them!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooooh right I'm gonna get Albert some !! He loves anything stinky !!! Deborah I picked up some cute things today for your babies  xx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

1. CC Comb
2. Madan Brush
3. Car Booster Seat


----------

